# Ayer's Hair Vigor info?



## whatacrock (Jul 29, 2010)

Just picked this one up recently at a flea market. Any info would be appreciated.
 Thanks


----------



## whatacrock (Jul 29, 2010)

pic


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 29, 2010)

SURE IS NICE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2010)

There's one in our antique mall right now for 60.00, but it's not in great condition,and also missing it's stopper, They're a great color and I don't have one....I _do_ have their competitor, but not it's stopper either.... "Hall's Hair Renewer". I'd like to find one like your's, they'd look great side by side.[]


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 29, 2010)

> Ayer's Hair Vigor


Did a quick search an Digger odell has this written on his Q&A page in May 2004 

 the Peacock blue ones as shown above are a bit older than the cobalt blue ones.  Wit the original stopper it should be worth $60-80. These bottles were made by the same Ayer's that produced a long line of medicines, Dr. J.C. Ayer of Lowell, Mass.


----------



## whatacrock (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info it is all appreciated


----------



## whatacrock (Jul 29, 2010)

Joe,

 Your right it would look good sitting beside that other bottle. Perhaps a trade?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 29, 2010)

I love these bottles.  They came in a rich teal too, if I have my bottles correct.  The toppers add a lot of value to it.  $60 for one without in good condition is about right, from what I have seen.


----------



## whatacrock (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey whatacrock,

 Welcome to the wide world of ABN. Nice one. There's some good information, mirroring what you've already received over @ Hair Raising Stories. You can see some other Hair Bottles here.

 "Ayers 
 James Cook Ayer began selling his pills locally in Lowell, Mass. where he owned a drugstore in 1843. He claimed to have first sold the Cherry Pectoral in 1843 - it was actually about 1847 before it was first sold in bottles. In addition to the formula shown on page 19, the original formula contained syrup of squills, sweet spirits of nitre and spirits of bitter almonds. The pills were sold in boxes and it is most likely that it was first bottled about 1865. The Ague Cure was first bottled in 1858. The Sarsaparilla was first bottled in 1857, and the Hair Vigor first in 1867.
 Although Ayer claimed to be a graduate of Pennsylvania State University there is no record of him ever having received a degree from that institution. He was, in later years, able to edge in as a member of The Society Of Arts And Sciences, Chemical Institute, College of Pharmacology, The U.S. Medical Association and The College Of Physicians And Surgeons. Such was his claim in the 1860's. By that time he had become a very wealthy man and even helped finance a railroad from Boston to Lowell, Mass. He retired a multi-millionaire in the early 1870's and gave over the management of his patent medicine empire to a very worthy man, Mr. A. G. Cook, who continued to build the fortune for many years to come. After Ayer died, in 1878 at the age of 60, his brother Frederick assumed control. His widow became very prominent in society and later spent vast sums of the Ayer fortune in Europe.

 This info was taken from page 18 of Bill & Betty Wilson's "19th Century Medicine in Glass" book. Info supplied by John Heaphy"  From Reggie.


----------



## whatacrock (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to respond. Thanks for all the great information as well as the picture.


----------

